# Destin 8/2 & 8/3 Surf Report



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Fished Sat & Sun from about 6am - 8:30 am using jigs & shrimp, caught 10 Whiting & 3 undersized Pompano Sat; caught 5 small Pompano, 6 Whiting, a Bar Jack( I think) & a Cat Sun. Only my second trip on the surf, had fun!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Congrats on your catch...Thanks for the report.


----------



## Surf Dreaming (Jul 11, 2014)

Congrats! Taking my first trip soon...hope to have a good catch like yours!
Are whiting table food?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Surf Dreaming said:


> Congrats! Taking my first trip soon...hope to have a good catch like yours!
> Are whiting table food?


Yes, whiting are excellent tablefare!


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

ThaFish said:


> Yes, whiting are excellent tablefare!


I agree with the kid,whitting is some pretty good eats!!!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That's a good couple of hours!


----------



## tmilanese (Apr 28, 2013)

Michael f sights said:


> Fished Sat & Sun from about 6am - 8:30 am using jigs & shrimp, caught 10 Whiting & 3 undersized Pompano Sat; caught 5 small Pompano, 6 Whiting, a Bar Jack( I think) & a Cat Sun. Only my second trip on the surf, had fun!


What type of jigs?


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

The jig was a 1/2oz, pink w/orange tail custom from Halfhitch.


----------

